# Colder weather....cheese smoking time



## atomicsmoke (Oct 12, 2019)

Almost 8kg here...picked them up in the last few months as they went on sale


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 12, 2019)

That's a good looking supply. I still have a bunch in the fridge so I wasn't planning on smoking any this year. I hope the stash hold up because I just missed the sale on Cabots cheese. 

Chris


----------



## Otis54 (Oct 12, 2019)

I did some a few weeks back at 110 degrees in a cold smoke box on top of my big chief. 3 hours with cherry.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 12, 2019)

I have some stock too...but those are "top shelf" cheeses. Not a lot...but for a treat once in a while.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 12, 2019)

Love Jarlsberg cheese! My local cheese place quit carrying it.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## miamited (Oct 12, 2019)

Still have about 6 pounds cheddar from last smoke. With colder weather coming in about a month or so, will be doing more cheddar and might try some others. 

What other cheese to smoke is the question.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Steve H (Oct 13, 2019)

Otis54 said:


> I did some a few weeks back at 110 degrees in a cold smoke box on top of my big chief. 3 hours with cherry.



I like how you did those variety packs. I'm doing that with my next batch of cheese. Though that may be in awhile. I have around 35 pounds already in house.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 13, 2019)

Started smoking cheese last January after I joined SMF and saw how many of the members smoked it. I enjoyed it and I am hooked on it. Had to buy a separate little refrigerator to keep and age it. I will start again in a few weeks. Still to hot here. Yours look awesome.


----------

